# 5 months to lose 40lb



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

here is my diet and exercise plan that ill be using for the next 5 months to lose 40lbs of fat

*monday - saturday *

- 1 green apple 30 mins before breakfast
1)bowl of oatmeal with skimmed milk, whey protein with 250ml milk
2)meal replacment shake 
3)brown rice, broccoli, tuna 
4)meal replacment shake or if its post workout then - whey and dextrose 
5)baked potatoe, peas, sweetcorn, chicken breast 
6)200g cottage cheese, 1/2 tub plain yoghurt, spoon of peanut butter

*during the day ill take a spoon each of flaxseed oil and olive oil
also take a multivitamin, vit c and fish oil supplement

*sunday

* 1)2 waffles, 2 eggs, 1/2 tin baked beans, toast with butter, pint of milk 
2)whey, oats, milk blended 
3)kfc meal 
4)whey, oats, milks blended 
5)chicken curry microwave meal, pint of vimto, bar of chocolate 
6)whey, oats , milk blended

*mon, wed, fri

*45 mins weight training

*tue, thur, sat

*20 mins hiit cardio training.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

im on the same goal.
im not badly overwieght just for vanity reasons. im 130 i want to be 110 its good for my height.
i lost 10 lb in a month eating oatmeal and drinking a lot of natural teas and no carbs.

Keep it up


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

That looks like a really good regimen dude, good luck!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

paulyD said:


> here is my diet and exercise plan that ill be using for the next 5 months to lose 40lbs of fat


How tall are you, how old are you, how much do you weigh, and how many calories is that daily?


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Ready To Freak Out said:


> How tall are you, how old are you, how much do you weigh, and how many calories is that daily?


i think im around 5 foot 10, im 28 , at the moment i weigh 15 stone but my natural weight is 11 stone . ive got quite a slim frame so obviosuly im carrying an excess of weight on that samll frame that is not good for my health


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

You need to reduce the carbs, especially at breakfast. Once you have a high carb meal you will be hungry for carbs for the rest of the day. Just my two cents.


----------



## Trololo (Mar 8, 2011)

It looks like a good plan. Maybe you could post your workout routines as well?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Just thought I would tell you what I have been doing and my results. 

I wanted to lose 20 lbs. I am 6"1 and was 220 lbs. I had the goal to get down to 200 lbs. My goal now is 14 or 15 % bf

I have lost 14 lbs in 3 weeks up till last friday. I will do another body comp tonight. I dont expect anything drastic but still a loss. I dont know what my bf % in the beginning. But 2 weeks ago it was 22.7% last week it was 20.7% and I am hoping to be under 20% this week.

My diet has been, mainly salads with chicken or turkey. I eat steak once or twice a week. I cook up onion, mushrooms and peppers, to eat with my salad and meat so I dont need sauces or dressings. Veggies every so often. I sometimes mix it up with a whole wheat wrap. This can be my mean breakfast lunch or dinner. Food is Food. 

I have a protein bar once a day ( I am on the road most days and it is convenient)

I also have protein shakes to boost up my calorie intake. 

I still drink coffee and alcohol. Cut out most sugary drinks, apart from when I have rum with coke zero. 

For exercise. I do weights full body 3 times a week, and cardio 5-6 times a week (at least 1 day off completely from the gym). Whenever I do cardio I keep my heart rate up above 150 the whole time apart from changing machines and filling my water bottle. I do anywhere from 45mins of cardio to 2 hours. Normally 1-1.5hrs per day regardless of weights or not.

I have also started to do circuit training for my weights. So 30 secs on each machine with 30 seconds doing step ups between machines. Sometimes I go around twice. Then afterward I do one proper set on each body area. Probably not great for building muscle but I think it is good resistance training if you are trying to lose weight at the same time.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

LALoner said:


> You need to reduce the carbs, especially at breakfast. Once you have a high carb meal you will be hungry for carbs for the rest of the day. Just my two cents.


I concur. I actually just saw a nutritionist and she told me breakfast should be major protein time.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

paulyD said:


> i think im around 5 foot 10, im 28 , at the moment i weigh 15 stone but my natural weight is 11 stone . ive got quite a slim frame so obviosuly im carrying an excess of weight on that samll frame that is not good for my health


How many calories are you getting per day? And by KFC meal on Sunday, do you mean Kentucky Fried Chicken???


----------



## Smokin87 (Feb 28, 2010)

LALoner said:


> You need to reduce the carbs, especially at breakfast. Once you have a high carb meal you will be hungry for carbs for the rest of the day. Just my two cents.


That's a myth. Oatmeal for breakfast is fine and the perfect start to the day. High protein food in the morning will leave you lethargic.

Anyway, good luck, mate. Especially with the flaxseed oil! :teeth


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Protein digests slowly and maintains the feeling of being full. In the August 2008 issue of the International Journal of Obesity, Dr. J.S. Vander Wal and colleagues said that study participants who ate an egg breakfast consumed less throughout the rest of the day compared to people who ate bagels, even though they had the same amount of calories for breakfast. Eggs are high in protein while bagels are carbohydrate-rich.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

I've been eating high protein breakfasts for a week, and I feel great afterward. Just fuller for longer, like scarpia said.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Smokin87 said:


> That's a myth. Oatmeal for breakfast is fine and the perfect start to the day. High protein food in the morning will leave you lethargic.
> 
> Anyway, good luck, mate. Especially with the flaxseed oil! :teeth


Its true from my own experience so its not a myth. I have no idea what the flaxseed comment means.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

paulyD, for a losing weight diet, you're eating a lot of carbs, like someone else here said. I would leave fruits out of it, they have high absorption carbs. Oatmeal, sweetcorn also has rapid absorption carbs. Rice also a source of carbs witch I would only take just after weight training if u ask me, but I see you're already taking carbs port training from supplements. Potato same as rice, peas has also a rather high carbo percent.

My advice is to focus on eating most of the calories from fats and proteins.

Most diets tend to a low-carb from what I read. I used several low-carb diets over the time with great results. Take care


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

I Am Annie said:


> Good luck, that is some serious self discipline to stick to that eating plan. Do you do heavy weights? Or high reps? I love heavy weights.
> 
> Post progress please.


i always do heavy weights. apart from the warm up sets all of my main sets are heavy. i mostly 5-7 reps but with some exercises i do 6-12 reps


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

LALoner said:


> You need to reduce the carbs, especially at breakfast. Once you have a high carb meal you will be hungry for carbs for the rest of the day. Just my two cents.


if i reduce carbs then im automatically reducing calories. im already eating 15-20% less calories than i burn. so if i cut carbs then ill be consuming over 30% less calories than i burn. over time that will slow my motabolism down and fat loss will become almost impossible

the only solution to that problem would then be increase protein in order to keep my calories at 15-20% defecit. but thats not an option cos im already eating about 180g protien and i simply do not need anymore protein in my diet than that. your body only needs a certain amount of protein, it cant do anything with the excess.

also breakfast is the perfect time for carbs. you casn even get away with hi gi carbs at breakfast like orange juice. if i eat slow release carbs why would i be hungry for carbs the rest of the day? slow release carbs satisify me and stop me from getting hungry


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Trololo said:


> It looks like a good plan. Maybe you could post your workout routines as well?


sure

*monday - legs and abbs *

squat - 2 sets of 5-7 reps 
leg press - 1 set of 5-7 reps

stiff leg deadlift - 2 sets of 5-7 reps 
seated hamstring curls - 1 set of 6-12 reps

standing calf raises - 2 sets of 5-7 
seated calf raises - 1 set of 6-12

crunches - 2 sets of 12 reps 
leg raises - 1 set of 12 reps

*wednesday - chest , tri, shoulders *
bench press - 2 sets of 5-7 reps 
incline bench press - 2 sets of 5-7 reps 
dips - 2 sets of 5-7 reps

seated military press - 2 sets of 5-7 reps 
lateral raises - 1 set of 6-12 reps

triceps pushdowns - 2 sets of 5-7 
lying extrensions - 1 set of 6-12

*friday - back and biceps*

deadlift - 2 sets of 5-7 
bent over barbell row - 2 sets of 5-7 
pullups - 2 sets of 5-7

barbell curls - 2 sets of 5-7 
seated incline curls - 1 set of 6-12

shruggs - 2 sets of 12

wrist curls - 1 set of 12

*tue, thurs, sat *

20 mins hiit running outdoors


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Ready To Freak Out said:


> I concur. I actually just saw a nutritionist and she told me breakfast should be major protein time.


why ? breakfast is the perfect time for carbs. you need carbs for energy


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Ready To Freak Out said:


> How many calories are you getting per day? And by KFC meal on Sunday, do you mean Kentucky Fried Chicken???


i think the caloreis are around 2500.

yes thats right kentucky fired chicken


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Smokin87 said:


> That's a myth. Oatmeal for breakfast is fine and the perfect start to the day. High protein food in the morning will leave you lethargic.
> 
> Anyway, good luck, mate. Especially with the flaxseed oil! :teeth


very true

thanks. yer the flaxseed is tasty not but i can handle it once per day


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

scarpia said:


> Protein digests slowly and maintains the feeling of being full. In the August 2008 issue of the International Journal of Obesity, Dr. J.S. Vander Wal and colleagues said that study participants who ate an egg breakfast consumed less throughout the rest of the day compared to people who ate bagels, even though they had the same amount of calories for breakfast. Eggs are high in protein while bagels are carbohydrate-rich.


so. whats your point


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> paulyD, for a losing weight diet, you're eating a lot of carbs, like someone else here said. I would leave fruits out of it, they have high absorption carbs. Oatmeal, sweetcorn also has rapid absorption carbs. Rice also a source of carbs witch I would only take just after weight training if u ask me, but I see you're already taking carbs port training from supplements. Potato same as rice, peas has also a rather high carbo percent.
> 
> My advice is to focus on eating most of the calories from fats and proteins.
> 
> Most diets tend to a low-carb from what I read. I used several low-carb diets over the time with great results. Take care


fruit is perfectly fine especially when eating early morning. even so its still fine to eat fruit anytime of the day

oatmeal is slow carbs. it doesnt matter if sweetcorn is fast carbs as long as its combined with other foods

BROWN rice is slow carbs aswell and perfect for ANY time of the day. peas are slow carbs

potatoes are fast carbs but they are perfectly fine if combined with veg. top bodybuildings eat potatoes right up to the day of competition and still achieve under 5% body fat. potatoes are probably the best carb you can eat as well as oatmeal

i dont know whats with all this low carb nonsense. i need carbs. i need them for energy and i also need them to keep my calories at the level i desire. if i reduce carbs i become lethargic and my caloires go down which forces my motabolism to slow which makes fat loss hard

thanks for the advice though


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

OK, you may feel lethargic if you're not eating enough carbs. I just said that on a weight loss diet carbs should be around 20% max, preferably slow release. I still don't think that sweetcorn and potato is ok, no matter with what u combine it. ABout the oatmeal, i translate it wrong an u were right, its slow carb.

To keep the calories of the level you desire, increase fats. They have 9calories/g compared to carbs and protein, that have 4.

I dunno why u feel obligated to raise carbs. I spoke with many people that raised rapid absorption carbs and after a few weeks they started accumulating fat instead of burning it. U must be mesomorph if you're not getting fat :d


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

paulyD said:


> why ? breakfast is the perfect time for carbs. you need carbs for energy


You don't cut out carbs completely; no one's suggesting that. But protein leaves you fuller for longer, and not getting enough protein, particularly with an intense exercise regimen where you're burning way more calories than you consume and thus breaking down muscle, can have serious consequences for your body.

For my breakfast for example, I have 3 servings of meat, 4 servings of dairy, 2 servings of grains, and 1 serving of fruit. I just went and did a two hour workout right after this breakfast, and I had no problem with lack of energy. It is of course up to you, but you should be aware of the dangers of not devoting enough of your daily calories to carbs.

Some info:
http://www.healthy-eating-support.org/protein-deficiency.html
http://www.freefitnesstips.co.uk/protein-deficiency.html

Incidentally, I used to follow a higher carb low cal diet when I wanted to lose weight, and I feel much better with more protein in my diet.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> OK, you may feel lethargic if you're not eating enough carbs. I just said that on a weight loss diet carbs should be around 20% max, preferably slow release. I still don't think that sweetcorn and potato is ok, no matter with what u combine it. ABout the oatmeal, i translate it wrong an u were right, its slow carb.
> 
> To keep the calories of the level you desire, increase fats. They have 9calories/g compared to carbs and protein, that have 4.
> 
> I dunno why u feel obligated to raise carbs. I spoke with many people that raised rapid absorption carbs and after a few weeks they started accumulating fat instead of burning it. U must be mesomorph if you're not getting fat :d


theres just no need to cut carbs at all. if im consuming 15-20% less calories than i consume then my body will burn off 2lbs of fat every single week. 2lb fat loss per week over 5 months is 42lb of fat lost which is my goal. consuming the amount of carbs i am now will get me to my goal so whats the need to change in and reduce carbs

as for the fat im already getting 20% of my daily calories from fat. and to lose weight fat consuption should never exceed 20% of dailly calories

potatoe is the best carb on the planet just ask natural bodybuilders whose body fat percentage is under 5%. honestly trust me on the the GI thing is all a do about nothing. if you combine a fast release carb like potatoe with a fibourous carb like broccoli then it brings the GI of the potatoe right down. 
a perfect example of this is the difference between white and brown rice. white rice is high GI and brown rice is low GI. but whats the difference between white and brown rice ? theres only one diffference - FIBRE. brown rice is brown because its covered in a fibre shell. if you add fibrourous carbs like brocoli to white rice then the white rise has the same GI as brown rice

i think the whole world became carb phobic when dr atkins released his book years ago. theres absolutely nothin wrong with carbs at all. if you consume less calories than you burn you lose fat end of story.

as for the people you mentioned who started gaining weight after increasing carbs - well my answer to that is that it wasnt the carbs that causesd the weight gain it was the calories


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Ready To Freak Out said:


> You don't cut out carbs completely; no one's suggesting that. But protein leaves you fuller for longer, and not getting enough protein, particularly with an intense exercise regimen where you're burning way more calories than you consume and thus breaking down muscle, can have serious consequences for your body.
> 
> For my breakfast for example, I have 3 servings of meat, 4 servings of dairy, 2 servings of grains, and 1 serving of fruit. I just went and did a two hour workout right after this breakfast, and I had no problem with lack of energy. It is of course up to you, but you should be aware of the dangers of not devoting enough of your daily calories to carbs.
> 
> ...


i know your not asking me to cut out carbs completely but you suggested i cut them from breakfast and i was simply asking why cos i dont agree with no carbs at breakfast. if you are going to cut carbs then you should cut them later on in the day instead of at breakfast time

protein might keep you fuller for longer but thats not an issue with me. i eat every 3 hours. and carbs keeps me full for 3 hours. dont forget though im not just eating carbs. im eating protein at every single meal too so staying full isnt an issue

do you honestly beleive that im not getting enough protein ? have a look at my diet ive got 27g from my whey and milk at breakfast, 88g from my 2 meal replacements, 20g from my tuna, 20g from my chicken and 20g from my cottage cheese. do the math thats 175 grams of protein per day (not including all of the protein that is in my carbs too for example oats even though it is a carb still contains some protein as does brocoli etc...)

your breakfast is ridiculous to be honest with you. 3 meat , 4 dairy. thats shocking. protein is required for building and repairing the body but you only need a certain amount. your body cant use an excess. your body wont be able to process all of that protein you are having for breakfast. a lot of it will just go to waste

ive tried low carbs before and ive felt lethagic, sick, full of headaches etc... and i also lost a lot of water weight and looked like a skinny fat person.

ive done normal carb diet (exactly the same as the one ive post hear e.g having 6 meals which all include carbs ) and i felt great , full of energy and lost 24lb of fat which 100% of was fat not water and most importantly i looked lean and toned instead of skinny but flabby


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Ready To Freak Out said:


> You don't cut out carbs completely; no one's suggesting that. But protein leaves you fuller for longer, and not getting enough protein, particularly with an intense exercise regimen where you're burning way more calories than you consume and thus breaking down muscle, can have serious consequences for your body.
> 
> For my breakfast for example, I have 3 servings of meat, 4 servings of dairy, 2 servings of grains, and 1 serving of fruit. I just went and did a two hour workout right after this breakfast, and I had no problem with lack of energy. It is of course up to you, but you should be aware of the dangers of not devoting enough of your daily calories to carbs.
> 
> ...


also the diet i have created for myself came from reading tom venuto's burn the fat feed the muscle ebook.

look him up - tom venuto, this guy reaches 5% body fat by following the guidelines laid out in his ebook. he advises that to get to 10% body fat you should eat carbs 6 times per day. but to get to 5% body fat you reduce carbs SLIGHTLY. to get to 5% body you should include carbs in 3 of your meals , and then the other 3 should be fibourous vegtables instead of complex carbs like rice

im 4 stone overweight so why should i follow the reduced carb diet when a normal carb diet will work for me. the only people who need to reduce carbs are those who either want to get rid of the last stubborn 10lb of fat or those that want to be 5% body fat and get up on stage for a competition. im not looking to compete nor do i only have a few pounds to lose


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

paulyD said:


> and to lose weight fat consuption should never exceed 20% of dailly calories
> 
> as for the people you mentioned who started gaining weight after increasing carbs - well my answer to that is that it wasn't the carbs that causesd the weight gain it was the calories


I know people who even went up with the fat to 50% and they lost weight with no problem. Around that value and even higher and u end up with a keto diet rather than low carb

As for people I know that lowered carbs, they calculate the intake of calories every day and try to hold that value constant. They weight everything they eat. So they didn't lowered the calorie intake, just the carbs percentage and sometimes sources.

But every man is different and if that carbs are ok with u and u still lose weight that way, keep it up, u must have high metabolism. :yes


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

paulyD said:


> i know your not asking me to cut out carbs completely but you suggested i cut them from breakfast and i was simply asking why cos i dont agree with no carbs at breakfast. if you are going to cut carbs then you should cut them later on in the day instead of at breakfast time
> 
> protein might keep you fuller for longer but thats not an issue with me. i eat every 3 hours. and carbs keeps me full for 3 hours. dont forget though im not just eating carbs. im eating protein at every single meal too so staying full isnt an issue
> 
> ...


Okay, a) a serving is very small, like one serving of meat is 55 calories, and a serving of dairy is 40-50 calories, so no, it's not an excessive amount of protein. b) Yeah, you can have too much protein, but I'm nowhere near that level. Recommended daily protein for athletes is higher than for sedentary or lightly active people; for me and my sport, it's about 85g per day; I get 86g per day on this diet; call me crazy, but I don't think that one gram of protein extra is "ridiculous"

c) My diet was prescribed by a nutritionist who went to university to learn what foods should go into your body for what purpose - I think I'll take that over the advice of a bodybuilder, but that's just me. Incidentally though, since you seem more geared toward low body fat than healthy organs, there are also many succesful bodybuilders who achieve extremely low BF with high protein diets. Keep in mind though, I'm not advocating an excessively high protein diet: I'm advocating getting the recommended daily allottment of protein for your fitness activities, balanced throughout your daily meals.

Also, I didn't suggest you cut carbs completely from breakfast; I suggested you reduce them and increase your protein level at breakfast.

Honestly though, you don't seem to be particularly open to suggestions from others, so carry on with what you're doing since you feel it's working for you.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I know people who even went up with the fat to 50% and they lost weight with no problem. Around that value and even higher and u end up with a keto diet rather than low carb
> 
> As for people I know that lowered carbs, they calculate the intake of calories every day and try to hold that value constant. They weight everything they eat. So they didn't lowered the calorie intake, just the carbs percentage and sometimes sources.
> 
> But every man is different and if that carbs are ok with u and u still lose weight that way, keep it up, u must have high metabolism. :yes


i didnt say you couldnt lose wieght with having more than 20% of your calories coming from fat i just said you should never do it. nobody needs that much fat and its not good for you. you could definately lose weight by having 50% of your calories from fat infact you could still lose wieght even if 100% of your calories came from fat just as long as you burn more calories than you consume. but its wouldnt be very healthy because if you have 50% fat then you are missing out on the right amounts of protein and carbs that the body needs

if you are suggesting that those people, who increased carbs but kept an eye on calories, gain fat from just carb consumption and not an calorie surplus then i think you should really listen carefully to what you are saying. its IMPOSSIBLE to gain weight just by eating carbs. the only thing that can make you gain weight is consuming more CALORIES than you burn. you could eat nothing but carbs (no protein no fat) and still lose wieght just as long as you are in a calorie defecit

why does my motabolism have to be high? why do i have to have a certain body type? why must i be one of the ''exceptions to the rule''? just becasue i can have carbs 6 times per day . its got nothing to with me being a certain body type or me being different to other or me having a fast motabolism. it has everything do to with simple maths - i BURN MORE CALORIES THAN I CONSUME therefore carbs doesnt even come into the equation

you yourself could have carbs 6 times per day and lose weght just as long as you are in a claorie defecit. why dont you try it ?


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Ready To Freak Out said:


> Okay, a) a serving is very small, like one serving of meat is 55 calories, and a serving of dairy is 40-50 calories, so no, it's not an excessive amount of protein. b) Yeah, you can have too much protein, but I'm nowhere near that level. Recommended daily protein for athletes is higher than for sedentary or lightly active people; for me and my sport, it's about 85g per day; I get 86g per day on this diet; call me crazy, but I don't think that one gram of protein extra is "ridiculous"
> 
> c) My diet was prescribed by a nutritionist who went to university to learn what foods should go into your body for what purpose - I think I'll take that over the advice of a bodybuilder, but that's just me. Incidentally though, since you seem more geared toward low body fat than healthy organs, there are also many succesful bodybuilders who achieve extremely low BF with high protein diets. Keep in mind though, I'm not advocating an excessively high protein diet: I'm advocating getting the recommended daily allottment of protein for your fitness activities, balanced throughout your daily meals.
> 
> ...


you said _''I'm advocating getting the recommended daily allottment of protein for your fitness activities, balanced throughout your daily meals_.

well thats exactly what im doing. ive worked out that i need around 175-200g protein per day and thats exactly what im getting.

ive also worked out how many calories i need to lose wieght safely and ive spread those calories out correctly between my carbs and fats. if i reduced my carbs i wouldnt be getting the right amount of calories. then id have to either increase fat or protein but im not gonna do that cos 1)you can have too much protein and 2)i dont need more fat in my diet than im already getting and 3)carbs are not a problem

so you are saying that the amount of carbs im consuming is bad for my internal organs ? i think you will find that all of the following are worse for the internal organs than having complex carbs six times per day :

1)too much protein 
2)too much fat 
3)not enough calories

and if i decrease my carbs consumption like you have advised me to do then i am definatley going to end up with one of the above 3. if i reduce carbs ill end up with NOT ENOUGH CALORIES. then in order to fix that calorie problem id have to increase protein or fat or both and then i'd end up with TOO MUCH PROTIEN or TOO MUCH FAT or both

its interesting that you say you are advocating the recommended daily allotment for protein for your fitness activities. im also doing exactly that for CARBS aswell as protein .
you need a certain amount of carbs for energy and you need more if you are training vigourusly like i do 6 times per week. i need complex carbs 6 times per day and by doing so im sticking to the recommended dailly allotment for CARBS for my fitness activites

why have you got such a problem with carbs anyway ?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Not sure why people don't think you aren't getting enough protein at breakfast...two servings of milk and whey protein is plenty. Also, when you wake up, you have just went without any food for likely 6 to 10 hours, so your body is begging for carbs...oatmeal is good for you.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> OK, you may feel lethargic if you're not eating enough carbs. I just said that on a weight loss diet carbs should be around 20% max, preferably slow release. I still don't think that sweetcorn and potato is ok, no matter with what u combine it. ABout the oatmeal, i translate it wrong an u were right, its slow carb.
> 
> To keep the calories of the level you desire, increase fats. They have 9calories/g compared to carbs and protein, that have 4.
> 
> I dunno why u feel obligated to raise carbs. I spoke with many people that raised rapid absorption carbs and after a few weeks they started accumulating fat instead of burning it. U must be mesomorph if you're not getting fat :d


20% carbs, max? Are you crazy? That's barely better than the Atkins diet. A 40% carbs, 40% protein and 20% fat diet is probably the best diet to follow, if you're lifting weights and doing intense cardio.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Not sure why people don't think you aren't getting enough protein at breakfast...two servings of milk and whey protein is plenty. Also, when you wake up, you have just went without any food for likely 6 to 10 hours, so your body is begging for carbs...oatmeal is good for you.


exactly

they drive me crazy all these carb phobic people. i think theyve all been brainwashed by doctor atkins


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

paulyD said:


> exactly
> 
> they drive me crazy all these carb phobic people. i think theyve all been brainwashed by doctor atkins


Neah I been brainwashed by the results I saw on other ppl. I'll not be carbphobic for long, I have just a few more pounds to lose than I'll raise carb to gain mass


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Neah I been brainwashed by the results I saw on other ppl. I'll not be carbphobic for long, I have just a few more pounds to lose than I'll raise carb to gain mass


but you can lose those few pounds by eating carbs and just reducing calories

what ive found is that when you reduce carbs in order to lose weight yes you do actually lose WEIGHT but most of that weight is water and muscle and you end up looking like a smaller version of your flabby self who weighs a bit less. your motablism also slows down due to the muscle loss which makes it harder and harder to lose more weight


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Neah when u reduce carbs you don't lose muscular mass as long as u still don't change the protein intake to provide muscle with it every moment at the day, and as long as u have enough fats for the body not to use proteins as energy, but save it for the muscles.

If u ask me, after a medium-high carb diet what I'm worried about is a low fat diet, same time high protein. We can talk about it fi u want but this is your journal so i'm not filling it with side things. maybe another thread.

Btw, how is the progress going. PIcs, pics


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Neah when u reduce carbs you don't lose muscular mass as long as u still don't change the protein intake to provide muscle with it every moment at the day, and as long as u have enough fats for the body not to use proteins as energy, but save it for the muscles.
> 
> If u ask me, after a medium-high carb diet what I'm worried about is a low fat diet, same time high protein. We can talk about it fi u want but this is your journal so i'm not filling it with side things. maybe another thread.
> 
> Btw, how is the progress going. PIcs, pics


ok i might pm u about that

as for the pics and progress - none yet as i havent started the transformation. im doing a few weeks cleanse before i start because all of that protein and meat and acid foods like oats is not good for you in the long run. i want to make sure my system is as alkalized as possible before i spend a whole 5 months poluting it with acid foods


----------

